# Maternity and delivery costs



## Ozysanj

Hello everyone
My husband got a job offer in Dubai and it comes with a medical plan.
We still don't have the detailed medical plan yet so I'm not sure how much of maternity and delivery costs are covered.
I was wondering if any of you knows how much does it cost to have a baby under private care and if expats are allowed government hospitals what are the entitlements,how much are the costs and how is the quality of service?
Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic

Many insurance plans given by companies do not cover maternity. You usually have to get that insurance own your own. Plus all insurance companies have a least a 9 month - usually 12 or 24 month waiting period BEFORE you get pregnant and can start claiming.

Many of the hospitals and clinics offer maternity and delivery packages.

Having had a look about, I'd say the average cost for maternity and delivery can be 20,000 - 30,000 Dhs and upwards if there are any complications.


----------



## Bigo

I worked in insurance before can help you with this. Many companies doesn't offer maternity with the package because it increases cost by around 25% on the principal amount, plus you have a grace period of around 1 year before claiming maternity. Even with those both you will not cover 100% , insurance will cover hospital operation room, doctor charges and main medicines. For example epidural is not covered which is around 2500, extra night over 2 days is not covered, incubators are not covered. Usually insurance will pay max 20,000 aed if your husband really have an elite insurance plan, which also depend on his position in the company. 

Hope this helps


----------



## telecompro

BUPA Gold cover includes maternity and delivery costs to my understanding. BUPA is a respected insurance company and usually pay back on time.


----------



## indoMLA

Not really about insurance, but about the pregnancy and hospital costs..... 

Most hospitals here will push you to get a caesarean since the charge for that is almost double the normal procedure.... With or without insurance, they all claim they will try to do things the natural way, but as you approach your due date, the tune changes and they push the procedure on you, it is especially so when you are one or two days over.... happened to a few colleagues.


Find a good hospital, a good doctor, and take care of yourself...


----------



## w_man

telecompro said:


> BUPA Gold cover includes maternity and delivery costs to my understanding. BUPA is a respected insurance company and usually pay back on time.


BUPA Worldwide also covers prenatal, delivery as well as any complications incase there are issues with the baby post-delivery (this cost can get insanely high). There are a few options under the Worldwide package and the entire maternity is covered over a couple of different options which you have to purchase to be 'fully' covered.

Having said that, as others said, BUPA has a 1 year waiting period - so you have to a member for 12 months before you can utilize the maternity benefit.

From a recent research, the cost is roughly: 
aed 7500 - prenatal package (includes tests, doctor visits prior to delivery)
aed 11500 - normal delivery
aed 22500 - cesarean delivery

The above cost is a rough estimate for both American Hospital and City Hospital. Perhaps some other (government?) hospitals might be cheaper?!

Good luck and take care of yourself.

PS: I have heard similar stories about doctors pushing cesarean as Indo mentioned - sounds kind of sketchy!


----------



## salamjabak

I've delivered in Canadian Hospital in Dubai...it cost me around 16,000.00AED - normal delivery. plus some injection and medicine to the baby which was not covered by insurance...they charged me every everything


----------



## VivekSama

It cost my wife and I approx 25k for cesarean delivery at City Hospital. We found the place good and Dr.Ibrahim was fantastic.


----------



## Ozysanj

I know it is dated now but thank you very much to all of you for the answers.
much appreciated


----------

